# Where is everyone buying their toltrazuril now?



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I know there used to be a couple of sites for it. Right now I'm only seeing it on horseprerace.com, and it's $80 for a 200 ml bottle??? Last time I bought it, it was $45 for 200 ml! What's going on? I feel like I'm missing something!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Calistar said:


> I know there used to be a couple of sites for it. Right now I'm only seeing it on horseprerace.com, and it's $80 for a 200 ml bottle??? Last time I bought it, it was $45 for 200 ml! What's going on? I feel like I'm missing something!


We use corid from the local farm supply.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Corid isn't effective in my herd. Albon is hit or miss. Toltrazuril is the only thing that consistently works for me, and even then I have to dose two days in a row.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I got mine from horse pre race on March 9th it was 54.99 and $9 for shipping... I'm not sure why the price jumped so quickly! I ordered the 5% and they sent me 2.5%. I even double checked my order, it says 5%. I emailed them... They requested that I send a photo of the product and my invoice. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Calistar said:


> Corid isn't effective in my herd. Albon is hit or miss. Toltrazuril is the only thing that consistently works for me, and even then I have to dose two days in a row.


Hmmmm I wonder if that is where things went wrong for me this year. I thought that it was because I keep mine in the fridge and the power went out that it went bad but maybe it's something more then that. 
But I went with corid this year. I have to say I did not like the 5 day thing but with some creativity making "traps" (panels across small sections of their pen that I could close them into a smaller area) and doing it at night while I blind them with a flash light to catch them, it really wasn't that bad! It defiantly wasn't something I looked forward to but at least I knew it was working.
But keep your eye open for sales on it. They have them very often and it's usually a good discount. Usually when they have them as long as the does are at least bred I just go ahead and buy it that way I got it cheaper and I have it when I need it, well usually. I think I am going to just go with corid from now on for as long as it works. I do also like the 24 hour withdrawal instead of who knows but assuming 60 days of the baycox


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

billiejw89 said:


> I got mine from horse pre race on March 9th it was 54.99 and $9 for shipping... I'm not sure why the price jumped so quickly! I ordered the 5% and they sent me 2.5%. I even double checked my order, it says 5%. I emailed them... They requested that I send a photo of the product and my invoice. Waiting to hear back.


March 9th as in a week ago? It's jumped that high just since then? Ridiculous! I wonder if it's somehow in response to the whole corona virus thing and people being concerned about supply?



Jessica84 said:


> Hmmmm I wonder if that is where things went wrong for me this year. I thought that it was because I keep mine in the fridge and the power went out that it went bad but maybe it's something more then that.
> But I went with corid this year. I have to say I did not like the 5 day thing but with some creativity making "traps" (panels across small sections of their pen that I could close them into a smaller area) and doing it at night while I blind them with a flash light to catch them, it really wasn't that bad! It defiantly wasn't something I looked forward to but at least I knew it was working.
> But keep your eye open for sales on it. They have them very often and it's usually a good discount. Usually when they have them as long as the does are at least bred I just go ahead and buy it that way I got it cheaper and I have it when I need it, well usually. I think I am going to just go with corid from now on for as long as it works. I do also like the 24 hour withdrawal instead of who knows but assuming 60 days of the baycox


I hate the whole 5 day ordeal of Corid, but if it worked I'd do it! I used it on 3 different goats on 3 different occasions, followed by fecals to determine if it was working or not, and there was no change in coccidia loads. I used the powder form, mixed carefully and fresh batch each day, weighed the goats each time so I knew exactly how much medication they needed...and still nothing. My goats are dairy and it's usually just the kids who need coccidia treatment, so withdrawal time with toltrazuril is not an issue. And I like that I don't have to worry about thiamine deficiency like when using Corid.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

All the owners of those sites just got indicted for doping racehorses. I'm sure, soon, it will be next to impossible to get stuff. Plus the supply vs demand of Covid 19.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Calistar said:


> March 9th as in a week ago? It's jumped that high just since then? Ridiculous! I wonder if it's somehow in response to the whole corona virus thing and people being concerned about supply?


Yep a week ago. They are sending me a bottle of 5% now.



Goats Rock said:


> All the owners of those sites just got indicted for doping racehorses. I'm sure, soon, it will be next to impossible to get stuff. Plus the supply vs demand of Covid 19.


Oh my! Where can I find info on this? It's too bad because I really like the product. I wish there were other places to buy it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Do we know the names of those who are linked to those websites? I meant to look into it, but I just haven't had the time. I know when I had searched info using the website names I didn't come up with anything, but didn't do further investigation. I know one company (Medivet) is out of Nicholasville, KY and wondered if that was a link.

It's very hard to find sulfa meds, and I've heard Toltrazuril and I think Ponazuril (Marquis) are both on that hard to get list. 
We use Sulfadimethoxine 12.5% gallon and it was very hard for the pharmacy tech to find me a gallon. Normally it's $55 but the best she could find it was $74 (we currently call it liquid gold...).
I want to say sulfadmethoxine powder packets might be available (vet rx of course), but that is another option if all else fails. 
I am not a fan of CoRid in young kids, but I do use it on older kids and adults so long as they are otherwise seemingly healthy.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Go to the paulick report. He knows everything about the racing world and all the players in the 24 people (they keep adding to the number) that were indicted for racehorse doping. To read the entire thing, look up "Navarro and Servis indicted...." 3/9/20.

Here is a brief blip that was in the article-"Mangini and Robson formed a partnership between 2011 and 2016 to sell mis branded and adulterated PEDs for race horses.

They created and managed Horsegold.com and HorsePreRace.com. After they split up, Mangini set up Racehorsemeds.com".


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

@Calistar do your goat kids have a creep feeder with a grower pellet that has a coccidiastat in it available free choice 24/7? If so, you can probably get away with a treatment only at 3-4 weeks of age as ideally the coccidiastat in the grain will take care of them as they eat more and age.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> @Calistar do your goat kids have a creep feeder with a grower pellet that has a coccidiastat in it available free choice 24/7? If so, you can probably get away with a treatment only at 3-4 weeks of age as ideally the coccidiastat in the grain will take care of them as they eat more and age.


I'm looking into making a creep feeder for the kids this year, what brands of feed contain coccidiastat?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Pretty much any feed mill that makes something labeled "grower" includes a coccidiastat. Too many to list, but look for the word Grower then verify the coccidiastat in it. I'll be using Blue Seal grower this year.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Calistar I totally get it and if something didn’t work for me no way would I use it  for me though it’s the opposite, I don’t have a issue giving it to adults because they most likely will stay here forever, but it’s the kids that I have to watch withdrawal. I’m selling more and more breeding stock but at 3 and 6 weeks old I’m really not 100% sure who someone will jump on and who ends up possibly being butchered. Usually what I do is what SalteyLove suggested. I’ll give it at 3 weeks, maybe 6 weeks depending on when their cut off time is for moving along and then rely on medicated feed. But this year I did it EVERY 3 weeks because i changed to a unmadicated feed and I’m not sure if it’s the new genetics making that much of a difference or if it’s actually treating every 3 weeks but other then the ones that ended up with the runs and kinda stunted I’m overly thrilled with the growth on these kids. 
Hoosier why is it that you don’t give to kids?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Calistar I totally get it and if something didn't work for me no way would I use it  for me though it's the opposite, I don't have a issue giving it to adults because they most likely will stay here forever, but it's the kids that I have to watch withdrawal. I'm selling more and more breeding stock but at 3 and 6 weeks old I'm really not 100% sure who someone will jump on and who ends up possibly being butchered. Usually what I do is what SalteyLove suggested. I'll give it at 3 weeks, maybe 6 weeks depending on when their cut off time is for moving along and then rely on medicated feed. But this year I did it EVERY 3 weeks because i changed to a unmadicated feed and I'm not sure if it's the new genetics making that much of a difference or if it's actually treating every 3 weeks but other then the ones that ended up with the runs and kinda stunted I'm overly thrilled with the growth on these kids.
> *Hoosier why is it that you don't give to kids?*


It's a personal preference. I've not had any issues with CoRid that I 100% can be sure of, but I've read random issues over the years of people having issues with kids while using it or right after using it which I think is probably more of a thiamine deficient issue or maybe cocci overload? I don't know.
I do know last year we had a kid that had some really weird issues while almost done with the 5 day dose. I am not sure what caused it, but


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no I wasn’t trying to question you, was just curious if maybe I was just having a run of good luck and there was something I should be keeping a eye on. Which I am watching like a hawk for polio just in case and have B1 on hand


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh no I wasn't trying to question you, was just curious if maybe I was just having a run of good luck and there was something I should be keeping a eye on. Which I am watching like a hawk for polio just in case and have B1 on hand


No worries  I'm glad your having good luck, most people I know have had good luck with CoRid.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Now it's $99.99 "on sale" from $109! For a 200 ml bottle of the 5%! I have a couple of weak kids this year who I'm afraid will be more susceptible to coccidia, but those prices are outrageous and I can't/won't support someplace that jacks their prices up like that even if I could afford it. 

Corid is definitely out for me. If one of my goats has a problem, I guess my only real option would be to try Albon again. But often the kids will have coccidia without having any outward signs. I don't have a creep feeder and don't trust medicated feeds, so that's out to. I've never heard of ponazuril, I'll have to look into that one but it sounds like it might not be any easier to get than the toltrazuril? 
I am beyond frustrated. I was ready to bite the bullet at $45+ shipping because I felt like it was something my kids needed, but $100+ is just flat-out highway robbery!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Calistar said:


> Now it's $99.99 "on sale" from $109! For a 200 ml bottle of the 5%! I have a couple of weak kids this year who I'm afraid will be more susceptible to coccidia, but those prices are outrageous and I can't/won't support someplace that jacks their prices up like that even if I could afford it.
> 
> Corid is definitely out for me. If one of my goats has a problem, I guess my only real option would be to try Albon again. But often the kids will have coccidia without having any outward signs. I don't have a creep feeder and don't trust medicated feeds, so that's out to. I've never heard of ponazuril, I'll have to look into that one but it sounds like it might not be any easier to get than the toltrazuril?
> I am beyond frustrated. I was ready to bite the bullet at $45+ shipping because I felt like it was something my kids needed, but $100+ is just flat-out highway robbery!


Do you have a vet that you can talk to about getting meds you need? Like I said I know all the sulfameds are very hard to get or find right now, but not sure how hard it is to get Tultrazuril. I normally pay $55 for my gallon of Sulfamed at the clinic (they order it for me), but the cheapest bottle they could find me was around $75 (ironically that's how much the vet I used to use charged me...). She was able to find my friend a gallon for the same price, but it was very hard to find. So I'm going to guess Albon might be hard to find as well. If you have any issues, you might look into the powdered packets.


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Watching, because I struggled with scours in one kid that I do presume was coccidiosis.
I had Corid on hand, and did not get the best results from it. Herbals and probios actually worked best to fix him.
Going into extra wet mud season with more kids on the way, I'd like to be prepared better.


On that note, anyone know of a lab still open to mail fecals out to? I have one more local vet I'm going to call, but I have not otherwise had luck getting goat care.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

HoosierShadow said:


> Do you have a vet that you can talk to about getting meds you need? Like I said I know all the sulfameds are very hard to get or find right now, but not sure how hard it is to get Tultrazuril. .


I did ask my vet, and he had never heard of Baycox/toltrazuril. (Although I have since learned that it's not available in the States, so that must be why.) He likes Albon and said he could get it for me when I need it.

I have tried the powdered sulfa meds before too, but only with one goat. He was scouring at the breeder's the day I was supposed to pick him up, so she treated him that day and sent me with enough meds to finish his treatment. The meds did stop the scours after a few days, but when I had him tested for coccidia several months later when I realized how small he was for his age, he came back as having high loads.



HungryFox said:


> On that note, anyone know of a lab still open to mail fecals out to? I have one more local vet I'm going to call, but I have not otherwise had luck getting goat care.


I use MeadowMist. Last I heard, she was still accepting samples.


----------



## Dejaland (Jun 7, 2021)

Calistar said:


> I know there used to be a couple of sites for it. Right now I'm only seeing it on horseprerace.com, and it's $80 for a 200 ml bottle??? Last time I bought it, it was $45 for 200 ml! What's going on? I feel like I'm missing something!


I bought it just this past month and it is very liquidy - I thought it was normally thick white and paste like

I have marquis from shelter and compared the two on the tip of my tongue - the new order from prehorseracemeds made my tongue instantly tingle - the one from the shelter was more like licking flour/chalk...

I’m nervous it’s not even what I ordered


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Dejaland said:


> I bought it just this past month and it is very liquidy - I thought it was normally thick white and paste like
> 
> I have marquis from shelter and compared the two on the tip of my tongue - the new order from prehorseracemeds made my tongue instantly tingle - the one from the shelter was more like licking flour/chalk...
> 
> I’m nervous it’s not even what I ordered


I've heard that the unofficial stuff is getting sketchy. Between that and the price hikes, I don't buy it on the racehorse websites anymore. Last time I needed Toltrazuril I ended up buying legit Baycox from an Australian website. Figured if I was going to pay an arm and a leg I might as well get the stuff I know is legit!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Do we know the names of those who are linked to those websites? I meant to look into it, but I just haven't had the time. I know when I had searched info using the website names I didn't come up with anything, but didn't do further investigation. I know one company (Medivet) is out of Nicholasville, KY and wondered if that was a link.
> 
> It's very hard to find sulfa meds, and I've heard Toltrazuril and I think Ponazuril (Marquis) are both on that hard to get list.
> We use Sulfadimethoxine 12.5% gallon and it was very hard for the pharmacy tech to find me a gallon. Normally it's $55 but the best she could find it was $74 (we currently call it liquid gold...).
> ...


I know this is an old post, but you can get the 40% injectable dimethox and adjust dosage accordingly. The 12.5% was pulled because of VFD restrictions but they only apply to oral formulations. I don't remember it off the top of my head but I have it written down, and it's on the forum somewhere. Roughly 1/3 the dose of 12.5%. The carrier appears to be battery acid with the way my kids react, even mixed with applesauce and/or molasses, but it WORKS. Toltrazuril is not being effective enough for me.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> I know this is an old post, but you can get the 40% injectable dimethox and adjust dosage accordingly. The 12.5% was pulled because of VFD restrictions but they only apply to oral formulations. I don't remember it off the top of my head but I have it written down, and it's on the forum somewhere. Roughly 1/3 the dose of 12.5%. The carrier appears to be battery acid with the way my kids react, even mixed with applesauce and/or molasses, but it WORKS. Toltrazuril is not being effective enough for me.


Unfortunately, the injectable will also be Rx as of next year


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Unfortunately, the injectable will also be Rx as of next year


I did see that ALL antibiotics are supposed to be going Rx and I can't wrap my head around it. How do they expect to do that without the livestock industry totally falling apart? Are they trying to put all small producers out of business so that only corporations with full time vets can stay afloat? I'm going to try to stock up but stuff only stays good for so long. Maybe I'll have to start making trips to Canada.


----------



## afterwork (Jun 22, 2016)

Any update on treatments for coccidia? I used Corid worked a little but, did not solve the issue at all. Can I trust horseprerace to order? Should I just start more Corid Treatments? Thanks


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

afterwork said:


> Any update on treatments for coccidia? I used Corid worked a little but, did not solve the issue at all. Can I trust horseprerace to order? Should I just start more Corid Treatments? Thanks


If you have an acute case I recommend dimethox. At this point it's the only thing I'm confident is fully effective and it has minimal risk. I saw no oocysts on fecal after a five day course. Just be sure to give probiotics, as with any antibiotic. My vet said 12 hours apart to be sure the dimethox cleared their system and wouldn't kill off the probiotics.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

In the end I ended up just buying the legit expensive Baycox from an Australian based website. As far as I can tell it works. I just sent off some fecals so we will see. I no longer trust the racehorse websites as I have heard of too many cases where their toltrazuril has not been effective. I am in California so pretty much everything has been RX only for years now. Sorry to see that the rest of the country is following suit.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We are using CoRid right now on the older kids as I just ran out of Sulfa 40%. I really should get the 12.5% from the vet, I'm a procrastinator right now, apparently, because I've been saying that for months. Life has been crazy.

If you all have a vet that will get you meds, that's probably the best route to take...

With CoRid a Boer breeder recommended a dosage that has worked well for us - 
Straight out of the bottle/no diluting - 1cc per 10lbs day 1 and 1cc per 20lbs day 2-5.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

horseprerace, I ordered Tolt.
Was super thick and hard to give.
Used it for the first time ever and it didn’t seem to work.

Went back to corid.
Mixed it and gave it by per my instructions in medicine cabinet 2020.
Corid works when given properly.

Do not give thiamine in any form while giving corid, stops it from working.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> horseprerace, I ordered Tolt.
> Was super thick and hard to give.
> Used it for the first time ever and it didn’t seem to work.
> 
> ...


Better than a dead goat.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

toth boer goats said:


> horseprerace, I ordered Tolt.
> Was super thick and hard to give.
> Used it for the first time ever and it didn’t seem to work.
> 
> ...


I know you’ve had such great success with CoRid! Will probably be our next step if dimethox is impossible to acquire again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, if mixed and given properly it seems to work for me.


----------

